# [h] [proudmoore] Sw3 Immortal King Sucht



## Lanah (22. Mai 2008)

Seid gegrüßt Hordler! 

Die Gilde Immortal King rekrutiert zur Zeit einige neue Spieler um bis zur Zeit des nächsten Addons den Endcontent von Burning Crusade zu meistern. Zur Zeit widmet sich unser Interesse wieder verstärkt Sunwell, es werden jedoch für einige neue Mitglieder in nächster Zeit BT und eventuell auch MH gefarmt werden. 

Wir suchen zur Zeit: 

- 1 Druiden ( Feral, gut equipped) 
- 1 Magier (max.DPS, gut equipped) 

Besonders suchen wir zur Zeit: 

- 1 Paladin (Heilung geskillt) 
- 2 Priester (Schatten geskillt)
- 2 Hexenmeister (max.DPS)
- 3 Schamanen (2 Heilung, 1 Ele) 

Bewerber dieser Klasse werden wir in nächster Zeit verstärkt ausrüsten um sie möglichst schnell auf entsprechendes Itemniveau für Sunwell zu bringen. T5 Equipment ist uns herzlich willkommen, je besser ausgerüstet desdo besser. 

Wir bieten euch: 
- regelmäßige Raids auf BT/MH/SW, So-Do 19.15-variables Ende 
- ausgearbeitetes DKP-System 
- funktionierenden eigenen TS Server 
- ausgearbeitete Taktiken zu jedem Boß auf Deutsch 
- viel Geduld für Spieler, die noch nicht jeden Boß in- und auswendig können 
- eine Gilde, die es seit Anfang WoW gibt und dementsprechend Erfahrung mit den meisten Problemen einer Gilde hat 
- eine Gildenbank, die im Notfall ihre Spieler unterstützt 
- eine Möglichkeit den Endcontent vom MH/BT und hoffentlich auch SW mit einer erfahrenen und eingespielten Gilde zu erleben 

Wir erwarten von euch: 
- brauchbare Ausrüstung im Bereich T5-T6 (je mehr desdo besser) 
- möglichst viel Erfahrung in BT/MH 
- Beherrschung der eigenen Klasse 
- Bereitschaft für die eigenen Buffs zu sorgen 
- eine stabile Internetverbindung(!) und einen Computer der mehr als 3 fps liefert 
- den Willen für raiddienliches Umskillen bei Bedarf 
- 3-4 Tage Raidbereitschaft pro ID 
- Alter 18 Jahre+ 

So erreicht ihr uns: 
Entweder ihr schreibt eine Bewerbung über unseren Forumlink unserer HP: 
http://www.immortal-king.com 
oder ihr versucht einen unserer Offiziere bzw unseren Gildenmeister direkt auf Proudmoore anzusprechen. 
Kontaktpersonen: 
Shaeel, Totz, Shiron, Verminaard und Thrion (GM) 
Normalerweise werden eventuelle Fragen eurerseits und von uns dann per TS geklärt. 

Wir würden uns über eure Bewerbungen freuen. Nicht scheu sein, meldet euch. Kil'Jaeden wartet!


----------



## Lanah (4. Juni 2008)

/edit und push


----------



## Lanah (23. Juni 2008)

/edit und push


----------



## Lanah (18. Juli 2008)

/schieb


----------



## Lanah (21. Juli 2008)

/edit und push


----------



## Lanah (23. Juli 2008)

/edit und push


----------



## Lanah (19. August 2008)

/edit und push


----------



## Shux123 (19. August 2008)

/push


----------



## Shux123 (20. August 2008)

/push


----------



## Lanah (22. August 2008)

/push


----------



## Lanah (1. September 2008)

/edit und push


----------



## Lanah (8. September 2008)

/edit und push


----------



## Lanah (11. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Lanah (19. September 2008)

/edit und push


----------



## Lanah (23. September 2008)

/push


----------

